# How long does hip pain last after the baby is born?



## photochef (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi there-
I am wondering what your experiences are regarding hip pain that lasts for a while after the baby is born?

My son was born a month ago, and I had so much pain that I could not lay down for the last 4 weeks of the pregnancy and slept in a recliner (which was not good for my neck). He was a very big baby, 11lbs,6oz and When he got stuck (SD) the midwife had me flex my hips pretty severely to open up my pelvis so he could make it out. Well I figured after the relaxin had waned some I would be able to lay and walk without pain, but although it has gotten a little better, I still cannot lay down without pain for more than an hour.

With my daughter I was able to lay in bed a few days after she was born, but then she was only 8lbs.

Is it because I am older? Because he was huge? Because of the position I was in when I pushed him out - laying flat, turned halfway on my side, with my knees up by my shoulders/off to the side?

How long did hip pain last for y'all?

PS. I did go to the chiro about 3 days after the birth.


----------



## mamatolevi (Apr 10, 2009)

I remember my hips hurting for about a week or so. It felt like I'd sprained something. Stairs those first couple of days were a bear. But as the week progressed they steadily got better.


----------



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

I had severe hip pain in my last pregnancy. I also slept in the recliner for the last month of pregnancy and the first month pp. It was a slow recovery, it seems like it was almost completely better by about 15 monthes pp. I found a chiro that does Webster technique and she gave me some exercises that helped alot. I'm almost 41 weeks pregnant now and have been seeing her this entire pregnancy, I have less hip pain now than I did at 18weeks along in my last pregnancy!
I do think that the position they had me push in made the recovery much longer (flat on my back with my knees pulled WAY back). He was only 8lbs 10oz, so not a huge baby.
One of the excercies that helped alot was to go on my hands and knees and them lift one arm and the opposite leg and hold for 10 seconds, then repeat on the other side. It was really hard at first, but got easier with time.
GL, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

I'd go back to the chiro. I had lower pack and pelvic pain after my last birth. After a few visits it stayed feeling better.


----------



## bignerpie (Apr 16, 2009)

It took me 4 trips to the chiropractor to fix my hip pain. Definitely go back.

Hope it gets better for you soon!


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

Mine went away after my first, but not after my second. I started going to a different chiro (hadn't seen the one I saw during my pregnancies in ages) at the beg of my third pregnancy. He had me do various exercises and even though I was pregnant (1st trimester), the pain cleared up. It was so nice not to be in pain all the time. Now it's back with this pregnancy (22 weeks) but at least I know it won't last forever.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

It rather depends on exactly what is going on in your hip, I did something to my hip when my 2nd child was born and it turned out I had a labral tear, which required surgery and as the cartilidge was damage, I now have osteoarthritis in that hip and it still hurts almost 4 years after she was born.


----------



## arizonalipo (May 8, 2009)

Hi Different type of pain But i don't know actually waht is your problem. If I think Pain after baby more then one months and after you can feel better.


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

I have continuing severe pelvic pain still 3 years after dd's birth. I have a condition known as pelvic instability - your sacrum and illia are supposed to fit together like puzzle pieces and restabilize after the baby is born - mine didn't, they're too smooth and continually slide out. Chiro keeps me moving. Do check with your chiro - it may well take several visits to get stabilized from any birth injury, and if you have an ongoing condition like I do it won't be clear what's going on for a while. If you are also getting SI joint pain, sciatica, or pubic joint pain, suspect pelvic instability.

But regardless, chiro will probably help, either to get you stabilized and healed or on a longer-term basis for management.

xo Robin


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

I still get hip pain







sorry. I actually had to stop baby wearing at 8 months because my hip can nott take it, and it will colapse. And if i walk too far i end up limping in agony like a little old women. Although it isnt painful day to day, chiro helped to get it to that point, but i can no longer afford chiro.


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

nak

my son is ten weeks old and my hips hurt badly when i sleep on my side (as they did during pregnancy). baby was just over 6 pounds, didn't push for very long, and i'm 29. i think it's just...luck. someday, i would like to see a chiropractor.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I definitely recommend a good chiro. They can do wonders and it's well worth it.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

mine was like that and it lasted for 6 still pretty bad. now i can stretch and stuff and its helping a lot. shes 10 weeks old.

ive had it each time, earlier with each and it lasts longer with each.


----------

